# Tony Spears v's Mega-Yacht



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

I have just returned from detailing a very large Mega-Yacht over in the Indian ocean. I didn't really know what i was up against untill i arrived and saw the scale of the job.

It took me 4 days to work out how to achieve a good result on the badly stained hull, but after 15 days of none stop :buffer: i got there PHEW .

The hardest part was the heat and balancing in a tender while other boats were causing waves, i like a challenge but i have to say this was the hardest yet.

Here you can see where i was making a good impression on the hull
[URL=http://imageshack.us]

Some 50/50 shots
[URL=http://imageshack.us]
[URL=http://imageshack.us]
[URL=http://imageshack.us]
[URL=http://imageshack.us]
[URL=http://imageshack.us]
Here you can see the size of the area i was up against, it made my machine polisher look tiny.
[URL=http://imageshack.us]
[URL=http://imageshack.us]
50/50 reflection
[URL=http://imageshack.us]
[URL=http://imageshack.us]

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
[URL=http://imageshack.us]
I must say it was a great experience especially when i got to eat on the yacht and tasted food from a world class chef from Ireland.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

WOW, that's certainly a bit different from the run of the mill jobs. Must have taken a hell of a lot of polish to get round that bad boy. Could have been nasty if you slipped overboard while holding the rotary mind you.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bloody hell!! :doublesho :doublesho That's some MEGA detailing work there :thumb: Cars will seem a doddle for you from now on after that monster :lol: Amazing job!

What's that thing worth - you any idea?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Glad to see it all work out well. Like you said, you dont get bigger than these.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

What sort of products did you use, and did you rotary polish or was it all by hand....Please tell me it was a machine polish..


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Dubbedup said:


> What sort of products did you use, and did you rotary polish or was it all by hand....Please tell me it was a machine polish..


The clue is in the pictures 

Wow :doublesho what a task - fair play for taking it on, and great results. :thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Wozza said:


> The clue is in the pictures


Hey no fair, he added those pictures on after I asked the question...


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Is this what we call extreme detailing?

nice work :thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Bloody hell mate.

What a great job - Thought my 4x4 was big


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Damn what an awesome detail :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

:doublesho:

OMG, that is a heck of a lot for 1 person, but at least you decent weather and scenery 

How did the Milwaukee stand up to all that work? I can imagine the shopping list...25L of megs #83, 15 polishing pads, 1.4 miles of 3434 tape, 250L of Last Touch and 100kg of Supernatural :lol:


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

Milwaukee stood up to the challenge no probs m8 great rotary.
There was 2 of us doing the job with 2 machines.
Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Let me know when you need some more RG 55 Tony - I suspect you may need another tub...oh, and I'll deliver it personally..


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Mark still not tested the first pot as yet but i will let you know:thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

My goodness!!!!!  That is superb! Well done!


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

great stuff matey! 
Boat hulls can be so worthwhile! and what a boat to work on!! 

Fathers hull is still beading over a year after i machined and collinited it! lives in the water for 6 months and on land for the same! cant beat it for yachty hulls!


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow, brings a whole new twist to detailing... just staying alive was an achievement :lol: 

Nice work :thumb: :buffer: :doublesho


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

excellent work, a very interesting job

so did the owner let you stay on the boat while you were working on it.


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

mouthyman said:


> excellent work, a very interesting job
> 
> so did the owner let you stay on the boat while you were working on it.


Hotel all expenses paid


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice, so did you bring the products with you or did you get them when you were over there?


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

mouthyman said:


> very nice, so did you bring the products with you or did you get them when you were over there?


Half and half.


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

wowza

must earn a mint doing that


----------



## SiT (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats is AWESOME!!!!! Fair play because that looks like a monster project, some with a bit of 'spare change' knocking about then eh.....LOL!!


Si


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

This is just one of the yachts the owner has its Billionare world on these.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Total and utter complete unequivocal uncondtional etc etc etc RESPECT for that job man.

Bloody awesome, well done.

1. Can you please post up the paint thickness readout?!!
2. How did your neck cope?
3. Are you really quite mad below the calm-looking exterior?


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

SURFERROSA said:


> Total and utter complete unequivocal uncondtional etc etc etc RESPECT for that job man.
> 
> Bloody awesome, well done.
> 
> ...


1. Can you please post up the paint thickness readout?!!
I could not get a reading, for these yachts get resprayed every 3 years and this one had been done 4 times, so there was too much depth.
2. How did your neck cope?
My neck was good, the worst part was not been able to wear anything on my feet and they were burning 
3. Are you really quite mad below the calm-looking exterior?

Completely come on im not nicknamed Swiss-Tony for nothing.


----------



## Mylee (Jan 11, 2007)

Ultimate respect to both of you.


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Monster detail, looking good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

hats off to you, very well done. Wish I could have jobs out in that climate


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice job Tony...what was the temperture out there


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

Gleamingkleen said:


> nice job Tony...what was the temperture out there


Too hot 32c and extremely humid , it was only 300 miles from the equater so i was sweating my knutts off and breathing was hard, very hard working conditions.
Once i had machined a few ten ft areas on the hull i thought yes im getting somewhere, but i was wrong when you stood back from the hull it was nothing :lol:

What a feeling it was getting to the end of the hull, it took 2 of us 15 days working 10 hrs non stop just to complete the hull.

Should be going back to do more of the other levels once its back in the Med.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

AutoshineSV said:


> Too hot 32c and extremely humid , it was only 300 miles from the equater
> 
> 
> > I bet heat was a bit unbearable mid day then, tough challenge but you seen it through:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Tony that has to be one of the nicest working conditions I have seen in a while! 

Fair play to you I know how it is doing boats... 60ft nearly killed me, Adrian and Shine on (literally!)

Awesome Job! 

Johnny


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice one Tony, looks impressive! You made it through customs then :thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Tony, good to see it went well


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

CleanYourCar said:


> Nice one Tony, looks impressive! You made it through customs then :thumb:


Hi Tim yes, i got stopped at the other end and started to search but they never got to the yellow clay thank god:lol:


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

glyn waxmaster said:


> Hi Tony, good to see it went well


Cheers buddy im all detailed out for now:lol:

Like Johnny said he died after 60ft, i was just getting warmed up at that point

The next one i will supervise.....he he and get some day workers.


----------



## pirex (Apr 18, 2007)

VERY NICE! Thats one heck of a job! What products did you use?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Well done Tony


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Very dissapointing, no snowfoam, no claying, seriously though a unique and amazing post:thumb:


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Madness but huge respect! :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking ship shape


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

kin hell im flaberghasted...what a quality detail and write up , im so jealous......I think the nearest id ever get to that is one of them motorised 2 seater swans at Folkstone sea front...

Well done i love the photos..:thumb:


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

S500 said:


> Very dissapointing, no snowfoam, no claying, seriously though a unique and amazing post:thumb:


Clay was used but all you ever see is a dirty bit of clay same old thing, as for snow foam i have never used it in 15 years dont see the point m8ty it just looks good, any how it would not of touched the dirt on the hull for it was embedded into the porous paintwork.

Thanks anyway:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

AutoshineSV said:


> Clay was used but all you ever see is a dirty bit of clay same old thing, as for snow foam i have never used it in 15 years dont see the point m8ty it just looks good, any how it would not of touched the dirt on the hull for it was embedded into the porous paintwork.
> 
> Thanks anyway:thumb:


I agree with your sentiments , hence the joke


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow, thats amazing. Some working conditions there. Must be the man in demand getting jobs like that!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top work tony:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

inspirational, top work, you'd better hope they don't resurrect the titanic!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I did a coach once and after a couple of days just wanted to sink in to the earth lol, how you managed that in the heat ? (it looked hot to me any way) is beond me, good on you it looks spot on 

James B


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Awesome!!


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

james b said:


> I did a coach once and after a couple of days just wanted to sink in to the earth lol, how you managed that in the heat ? (it looked hot to me any way) is beond me, good on you it looks spot on
> 
> James B


Well plenty of suncream factor 50 and gallons of water ...oh and plenty of beer every night to cool down:thumb: .After the first week we basically adjusted to it and cracked on..shame im not a bit younger but im ex infantry with plenty of stamina  mind over matter is wot they drilled into me:lol: 
The officer on board and the crew were blown away by the results and will pass my details on to all the other mega-yachts , this will create tons of work all been well.


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

If you need any help in the future, drop me a PM.....


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

thats the most impressive sized detail ive ever heard of.amazing dedication and skill.and hey,not a bad location and slightly better weather than what some of us are used to lol.

simply amazed.


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow Wow Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

I nearly died detailing my car over 2 days !!!! Doing that is just unbelievable!! 

Hats off to you sir !!


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

Amazing work Tony :thumb: 

I bet you got a great buzz at the end, seeing the difference.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

AutoshineSV said:


> Well plenty of suncream factor 50 and gallons of water ...oh and plenty of beer every night to cool down:thumb: .After the first week we basically adjusted to it and cracked on..shame im not a bit younger but im ex infantry with plenty of stamina  mind over matter is wot they drilled into me:lol:
> The officer on board and the crew were blown away by the results and will pass my details on to all the other mega-yachts , this will create tons of work all been well.


Ex Airforce here, so if you ever need a hand :thumb:

Excellent work, Ive seen many a boat cleaned before and they certainly didnt shine like that.


----------



## diamond_ross (Sep 15, 2007)

that is simply amazing mate 

soooo much respect for you


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

AutoshineSV said:


> mind over matter is wot they drilled into me:lol:


As some officers put it, we don't mind and you don't matter! :lol:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, what a grueling job, but at least you got a tan 

Hats off for that effort!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

15 days, that's just insane. Good work that man. 

Seeing as though everyone is putting in their offers to give you hand, I might aswel add that I'd love too help also. I'd take the photos with my SLR !


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

That really is simply amazing


----------



## SteveS (Apr 20, 2008)

amazing job!!! u must have ached all over after!:buffer:


----------



## bassologist (Apr 24, 2008)

fantastic work there, must ahve been an amazing experience, damn hard work too, but im sure you was well looked after :thumb: ive got my own 30ft'er to do. any tips would be greatly appreciated

John


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

That mustve been some pay packet at the end of that detail lol. Fairplay for doin it, looks amazing and great to see something quite a bit different to the norm.


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

bassologist said:


> fantastic work there, must ahve been an amazing experience, damn hard work too, but im sure you was well looked after :thumb: ive got my own 30ft'er to do. any tips would be greatly appreciated
> 
> John


If you need any tips give me a buzz:thumb:


----------

